# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > C.I. Pais Vasco >  Presa y embalse de Laukariz.

## jlois

Perteneciente a la Urbanización Monte Berriaga y a su club de campo, este embalse se fusiona con el entorno residencial y la presa de materiales sueltos se encuentra visualmente en un estado fantástico.

En SEPREM tenemos los siguientes datos:

DATOS GENERALES

Nombre de la Presa:LAUCARIZ
Otro Nombre:	
En fase de:Explotación
Titular de la presa:	C. CAMPO SDAD. BILBAINA
Proyectista:ICOP
Categoría según riesgo:	
Fin de las obras:	31-12-1974
Recrecimiento:	--
Coordenadas UTM 30:	0511709 - 4798052
Usos del embalse:	Abastecimiento - - 
Usuarios:	- - 

DATOS HIDROLÓGICOS

Superficie de la cuenca (km2):	1,660
Aportación media anual (hm3):	1,000
Precipitación media anual (mm):	1233,000
Avenida de Proyecto (m3/s):	20,000


PRESA

Tipo de Presa:	Materiales sueltos homogenea
Altura desde cimientos (m):	24,000
Longitud de coronación (m):	228,000
Cota coronación (m):	77,300
Cota cimentación (m):	53,000
Cota cauce (m):	56,000
Volumen cuerpo presa (1000 m3):	170,000
Nº de desagües:	000
Capacidad desagüe (m3/s):	- 
Nº de aliviaderos:	001
Capacidad aliviaderos (m3/s):	20,000 - 
Regulación:	No, Labio fijo - 

DATOS GEOGRÁFICOS

Rio de ubicación:	BARRIEGA (ARROYO BARRIEGA)
Municipio:	MUNGUIA
Vertiente:	C.I. PAÍS VASCO

De esta presa he podido encontrar alguna referencia más dirigida al estudio de sus aguas que a la construcción de la misma. 

http://www.kideitu.euskadi.net/conte...f_laukariz.pdf

También existe una página oficial de la urabnización donde se halla este embalse.

http://www.monteberriaga.com/

Según un informe datado en 2009 el agua no era apta para consumo humano, no tengo constancia de que este extremo siga teniendo efectividad a estas alturas.




> Informe Gobierno Vasco sobre el abastecimiento del agua 
> 
> A continuación, tienes el informe remitido por la Dirección Territorial de Bizkaia del Departamento de Sanidad del Gobierno Vasco por el cual se PROHIBE el uso del agua de nuestros pantanos para consumo humano.
> Esta situación, ya se había producido anteriormente pero, una vez adoptadas las medidas necesarias, los embalses habían vuelto a ser operativos. Lo sorprendente del caso es que, en esta ocasión, no hemos vuelto a usar los embalses a pesar de que se ha solicitado la autorización para ello.
> El las conclusiones se especifican varios factores que pueden influir en la calidad del agua como presencia de algas, inadecuada dosificación de productos químicos para su tratamiento, posibles vertidos en las cuencas de los embalses procedentes del Hotel Palacio Urgoiti y del Club de Campo y la antiguedad y el estado de las redes de suministro.


http://berreaga2009.blogspot.com.es/...1_archive.html



La presa de Laukariz aguas abajo de la misma.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me encanta la presa, totalmente integrada con el entorno. Muchas gracias Jose Luis por las imágenes y por la información... ¿no paras eh? jeje  :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Lo mismo digo que F. Lázaro... superintegrada la presa y que envidia de esas casitas en un sitio privilegiado!!
Buen viajecito te has medito por el pais vasco, no??
Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Como se nota el clima de ahí. Cualquiera diría que es un lago y no un embalse.
Gracias por las fotos jlois.

----------

